
France to deploy facial recognition for online identification - wazoox
https://www.telerama.fr/medias/la-reconnaissance-faciale-debarque-en-france-et-vous-ny-echapperez-pas,n6459175.php
======
wazoox
That coming after a constant stream of surveillance laws, and other laws
targeting freedom of speech and freedom of movement, is getting frightening.

